# Rab LED Wallpacks



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Other than the fact they're RAB and LED, they'll be fine. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Other than the fact they're RAB and LED, they'll be fine. :laughing:


How about I install the Rab LED lights on an arc fault circuit breaker along with an arc fault receptacle?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> How about I install the Rab LED lights on an arc fault circuit breaker along with an arc fault receptacle?:laughing::laughing:


Feed them with SE cable as well:laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> How about I install the Rab LED lights on an arc fault circuit breaker along with an arc fault receptacle?:laughing::laughing:


Make sure the receptacle is Leviton and you should be alright.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

From what I've see of LED wallpacks, I'm impressed. The new LED streetlight is impressive as well, and little to no light pollution to boot.


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

I replaced all the exterior lighting at my property with these. I was replacing a combination of 70w wall packs 150w wall packs and a few 250w MH floods a total of 13 fixtures. I used 20 watt to replace the 70w, 30w to replace the 150s and 50w to replace the 250s. Been about 10 months and no problems. It it brighter then ever and energy smart. We have installed 10 or so for customers and they all have loved them. Only time will tell about there reliability. They are very sharp looking with a very small footprint.

Cooper Crosstour LED


----------



## George Simon Ohm (Jan 28, 2014)

Some of RAB lighting LED products require you to use their housings, Ive had some issues with the female threading to the boxes and also with the finish screws stripping out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

George Simon Ohm said:


> View attachment 33739
> 
> 
> Some of RAB lighting LED products require you to use their housings, Ive had some issues with the female threading to the boxes and also with the finish screws stripping out.


I picked up a couple of these for $35 at a supplier that had them on a clearance shelf.
I haven't opened them just because they look like a PITA to install over a flush mounted round junction box.
And the whole cantilever thing makes it look like it would need more than a couple of tap cons to install.

How did you mount yours?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I picked up a couple of these for $35 at a supplier that had them on a clearance shelf.
> I haven't opened them just because they look like a PITA to install over a flush mounted round junction box.
> And the whole cantilever thing makes it look like it would need more than a couple of tap cons to install.
> 
> How did you mount yours?


They are ok just not very bright.


----------



## George Simon Ohm (Jan 28, 2014)

jrannis said:


> I picked up a couple of these for $35 at a supplier that had them on a clearance shelf. I haven't opened them just because they look like a PITA to install over a flush mounted round junction box. And the whole cantilever thing makes it look like it would need more than a couple of tap cons to install. How did you mount yours?


This model the RAB supplied box is required,


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i used the one pic'd above. customer loved it for the dusk till dawn on the common area front door. plenty bright imho


----------



## trebgge68 (Jul 16, 2010)

We have installed in excess of 120 different (10.20,26 and 52 watt)RAB LED fixtures in the last 3 to 4 years where I work. I have had to replace 2 of them. We have had very good luck with them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Before buying RAB... compare with these.. so far the people like them... http://www.e-conolight.com/shop-by-product/wall-packs/led-wall-pack.html


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> Before buying RAB... compare with these.. so far the people like them... http://www.e-conolight.com/shop-by-product/wall-packs/led-wall-pack.html


I use econolight all the time but you cannot compare a quality light like Rab with a cheapy econolight. 

That Rab in the OP is a good fixture that you can actually get good light output and not embarrass yourself. 
The econolights are good fixtures for someone on a budget but the Rabs will out light them everytime. 
That said I use econolights 80% of the time. If I have a customer I want to impress and does not worry about money, then rab it is.
Rab customer service is unparalleled in out trade.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I use econolight all the time but you cannot compare a quality light like Rab with a cheapy econolight. That Rab in the OP is a good fixture that you can actually get good light output and not embarrass yourself. The econolights are good fixtures for someone on a budget but the Rabs will out light them everytime. That said I use econolights 80% of the time. If I have a customer I want to impress and does not worry about money, then rab it is. Rab customer service is unparalleled in out trade.



My supply house won't carry econolight. They will order them in if you insist on it. However, they tell you up front they are junk and 8 out of 10 come back in the first year.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

B4T said:


> Before buying RAB... compare with these.. so far the people like them... http://www.e-conolight.com/shop-by-product/wall-packs/led-wall-pack.html



Never heard good things about econolight. Buyer beware.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> Never heard good things ab
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Really? Whats make you say this?

Several guys on here who seem to run some very successful operations endorse e-conolight. I have not usually supplied fixtures on my jobs in the past, but im starting to, and ive been trying some different suppliers. None have me sold yet, but e-conolight is my next stop.

Do you have any experience to back this claim?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> My supply house won't carry econolight. They will order them in if you insist on it. However, they tell you up front they are junk and 8 out of 10 come back in the first year.


That is because Econolight is an online supplier. Supply houses can't order direct for any cheaper than you can. 
All I can say is WOW.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Trash.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

CaptainSparky said:


> I replaced all the exterior lighting at my property with these. I was replacing a combination of 70w wall packs 150w wall packs and a few 250w MH floods a total of 13 fixtures. I used 20 watt to replace the 70w, 30w to replace the 150s and 50w to replace the 250s. Been about 10 months and no problems. It it brighter then ever and energy smart. We have installed 10 or so for customers and they all have loved them. Only time will tell about there reliability. They are very sharp looking with a very small footprint.
> 
> Cooper Crosstour LED


I've installed several of these fixtures. The original design had issues with the gasket witch allowed water in the fixtures. There are two small holes where the wires go down and connect to the LEDs these holes have since been filled with silicone to prevent water from going down to the led. 
All of the fixtures I installed that did not have the silicone have failed within a year. The fixtures with the silicone have been going strong but I drilled 2 weep holes in the bottom because I dont think the gasket issue has been fixed

I am going to give rabs slim line a try. Anyone have any experience with them. I'm thinking I will drill a weep hole In them also


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I picked up a couple of these for $35 at a supplier that had them on a clearance shelf.
> I haven't opened them just because they look like a PITA to install over a flush mounted round junction box.
> And the whole cantilever thing makes it look like it would need more than a couple of tap cons to install.
> 
> How did you mount yours?


They actually install quite well I've got to install both over a flush octagon box and over a wire stub mounted directly to the wall both were very sturdy and secure.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I spoke to the RAB rep. The LED wall packs are very impressive, when you read the lighting graphs. I haven't tried them yet, but he says they will replace a 400w HPS wall pack.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

We have replaced a number of our MH fixtures with two types of RAB led lighting. The WPLED right angle/cantilever or whatever you'd like to call them. Bronze colour but I cannot remember the exact colour temperature. The model came with the built in box and the adapter to mount to a standard flush wall box. So far they work flawlessly. The other model is FFLED 18 flood lights. Again, no failures so far. And I love the fact I don't have to drag a ladder outside in winter weather to replace a $20+ MH bulb in the dead of winter. If these hold up we are going to them exclusively. And the price is not really any more than Hubbell HID fixtures. At least not in the smaller sizes. The 26 model were around $180 and the 18 was around $150. Those were state government prices. I'm not sure if civilian prices are higher. Again, great stuff so far.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NYC is replacing ALL school lighting with LED. The wallpacks are impressive.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 6, 2014)

Spark Master said:


> I spoke to the RAB rep. The LED wall packs are very impressive, when you read the lighting graphs. I haven't tried them yet, but he says they will replace a 400w HPS wall pack.


I have gotten a similar sell line on Cooper products - both their Quadcast canopy multi-head fixtures and "Crosstour" wall packs. In a larger facility, the energy savings alone are a selling feature to customers, assuming that the listed maintenance intervals prove true! Having seen both installed, I like them. I can't say anything about longevity though, the installs I believe were less than a year ago.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Other than the fact they're RAB and LED, they'll be fine. :laughing:


Anything to back this up?:no:


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I use econolight all the time but you cannot compare a quality light like Rab with a cheapy econolight. That Rab in the OP is a good fixture that you can actually get good light output and not embarrass yourself. The econolights are good fixtures for someone on a budget but the Rabs will out light them everytime. That said I use econolights 80% of the time. If I have a customer I want to impress and does not worry about money, then rab it is. Rab customer service is unparalleled in out trade.


Not only that, the econos color temps vary a bit from fixt to fixt. Looks bad if you have more than one viable at the same time.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

midwesterner said:


> I've installed several of these fixtures. The original design had issues with the gasket witch allowed water in the fixtures. There are two small holes where the wires go down and connect to the LEDs these holes have since been filled with silicone to prevent water from going down to the led.
> All of the fixtures I installed that did not have the silicone have failed within a year. The fixtures with the silicone have been going strong but I drilled 2 weep holes in the bottom because I dont think the gasket issue has been fixed
> 
> I am going to give rabs slim line a try. Anyone have any experience with them. I'm thinking I will drill a weep hole In them also


Currently installing about 800 of these at a local university, putting silicon on top and both sides just to be safe and because instructions say so....


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I drive by a building regularly that recently had all their HPS wallpacks with LED's within the last 6 months.. All save one have now failed.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just ordered up a Crosstour 30w with the accessory kit to knuckle mount. Looking forward to trying that. Otherwise its been a tough sell lately. Doing a six family and looking hard at led solutions for common area stairwells.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I installed 2 Rab 26 watts units about a year ago on a clients building. I ordered them with the photo eye installed. BOTH photo eyes failed within the first year. The way they mount them into the stem of the fixture makes them a real bitch to replace too. Order them without and use a quality remote located photo eye or some other type of control.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> I just ordered up a Crosstour 30w with the accessory kit to knuckle mount. Looking forward to trying that. Otherwise its been a tough sell lately. Doing a six family and looking hard at led solutions for common area stairwells.


I like them. Make sure you run a bead on the top and sides or it WILL fail.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Where the box is on the back?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> Where the box is on the back?


I've never installed them with a box yet. You just need to silicone between the fixture and the building on the top and sides. This is good practice anyway but we had about 5 fail last year all in the same manner ( water intrusion in the fixture). Once we sealed it up good no more issues. Another thing about them is that a regular button eye doesn't fit the best in them. You need to use the brand that has the photocell off center, I think it might be tork


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I get it, I'll scope it out first, maybe take some photos. This is going on a high end house in place of a 100w mercury vapor flood. No photocell.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Just installed another WPLED26B today. I am impressed at the build quality and finish. And how easy they are to mount. This one required a bit of futzing around because it is on an ancient building and the circuit it operates on is not controlled by a photo eye. These fixtures come with both a flush mount wall bracket and a small junction box for other installations. The flush mount does not allow for a photo eye to be mounted on the fixture or a adjoining box. The attached j-box option has 1/2 trade size holes but does not have enough internal clearance to mount a photo eye direct. So we had to make a stub up nipple from emt with compression fittings and mount a weather proof box above it and install the photo eye there. Not the prettiest since our store room only carries the grey/silver coloured boxes and the RAB models we have are bronze. Worked fine. Doesn't look too horrid. What's nice about these cantilerved fixtures is they just sort of disappear against the walls with their thin profile. And they put out plenty of light. This one faces down into a concrete stairwell which provides better illumination of the steps. The old MH unit just blasted light straight out from the building. We are putting another one up tomorrow on the same building. If I can think to bring the digicam I will snap a shot of it installed to give you blokes a better idea of how they look.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

WhitehouseRT said:


> Currently installing about 800 of these at a local university, putting silicon on top and both sides just to be safe and because instructions say so....


....taking down the old H.P.S. lights


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Some before, during and after pics


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That explains the silicone. I will using a knuckle mount, so likely no silicone needed?


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

you can get one for free, look on there site.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

greenman said:


> you can get one for free, look on there site.


What for free? Link?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Baker Electric? :whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Last time I tried to get a free sample, I didn't get anything. This on the rab site?


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

MTW said:


> Baker Electric? :whistling2:


????


----------

